# My clownfish attacked me lol



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

It is what I get for touching the margarine tub he lives in while in quarantine (and hypo). I had to clean it out as there was some crud in the bottom of the tub (it lays on its side) and he head butted my hand 1/2 dozen times and then bit me too. Quite violent and I don't want to see this in my DT when it eventually moves there. It didn't hurt but this is a first LOL.

Is there something I can do to remove the territorial agression? Move his tub around in the tank as it has been in the same place since I put it in? 

I did a small test and took it out of the tank to clean it and it sort of sulked in the corner and then when I brought it back into the tank it was like a kid seeing a chocolate bar and followed the tub around in the tank while I set it up. Obviously very attached to his/her tub so I am not sure taking it away is a good idea. 

thoughts appreciated


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Needs a friend  

should also tell the fish not to bite the hand that feeds!!!

side note, did you get the pictures of that leather I sent?


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

J_T said:


> Needs a friend
> 
> should also tell the fish not to bite the hand that feeds!!!
> 
> side note, did you get the pictures of that leather I sent?


Yeah I can imagine what it will be like when I get it an anenomie and a mate. My flasher wrasse will clean their clocks as he is a total badass. But that will have to wait as the clown still has another 6 weeks in quarantine.

And no didn't get the pics. Need me to resend the email addy to you?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

My black and white clown is the same way. If I put my bare hand in the tank he nips at me but otherwise is peaceful. He also is fine if I wear a black rubber glove.


----------



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

my clowns are the same way... i put my hand in the tank and the cleaner shrimp go onto my hand and "clean it" and my clowns always come for a bump lol... i told my wife that its how they kiss lol

Ryan


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

J_T said:


> Needs a friend


My damn fish bite me whenever I put my hand in. EFFF they annoy me because I know it's coming....just not when. And it hurts too!

There are two of them, and only the dominant one bites. So the friend mentality does not work. (at least in my case)

Ugh RANT OVER.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

want to get rid of territorial problems? Introduce a damsel and see who wins.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a black and white and orange and white clown. Black and white nips every time hand goes into the tank. Has drawn blood on two occasions. HAte that fish lol


----------

